# Buying vacant land, how do you get an address?



## MiFinnHunt3r (Mar 27, 2018)

I’m in Muskegon county and believe it or not the road commission does this. I called 911 dispatch and they referred me to the road commission. I applied for a driveway permit and received my address.


----------

